# Social Casino >  What happened to the new game?

## lizzle1701

I got a notification this morning in all my TL games that there was a new game available (I can't remember the name, but it seemed like a Shark Party type game with a stack of dollar bills for an icon). I didn't have time to download it then, but when i came back after work, the notifications were gone! What happened? Will there be a new game soon?

----------


## igames4me

its called make it rain: rich and famous from icemochi

----------


## lizzle1701

> its called make it rain: rich and famous from icemochi


Aha! Thanks, I found it. But I guess it was only advertised on TL games for a few hours?

----------

